# if im not on in the next couple of days



## lucylocket (Dec 9, 2005)

hi all 

just to let everyone no if im not on in the next couple of days dont worry 

ive got a really bad kidney infection 

which has me in bed most of the time 

take care 

love to you all 

varna xxxx


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2005)

I love you too, Honey, and will be praying.

I've voted for you as my Favorite Angel because You Are.

I hate to hear that you're poorly. :tears2:

Know that my thoughts, love, and prayers are reaching out to you.

Please have Luvabun or yourself update us as I'll be worried if we don't hear anything.

ray:

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 9, 2005)

ohhhhh those are the worst! 

feels like a horse is repeatedly kicking you in the back 

Did they give you any sleeping medication??

I swear that was the only thing that got me through mine, to sleep through the whole thing as much as possible!

Feel better soonVarna! :hug:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 9, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon Varna, 

:hug:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 9, 2005)

Get well soon, we'll be here when you feel up to it!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 9, 2005)

ohh i am sosorry to hear that varna,hope you feel better soon:bouquet:

you have my wishes to get better


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 9, 2005)

fredddys mum 

they havnt giving me anything to try and sleep but im doing plenty of that 

during the day 

the only thing im trying hard to control is my high fever 

but the docs told me paracetomol and ibprofen 

varna xxxx


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 9, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> fredddys mum
> 
> they havnt giving me anything to try and sleep but im doing plenty of that
> 
> ...


How high is the fever?? Anything around or under 30 C (100.5 F) isnttoo bad ..and is actually good .. makes your body less friendly for theinfection to want to stick around. Dont realy betoo concernedabout it unless its really spiking up.

That stinks they didnt give you anything If your doc.doesnt want to give you anything prescription wise (I only say that b/cI know you are on other meds and he/she would best be able to determineany interactions) You can take over the counter stuff like Unisom orTylenol PM (that will help control the fever and help you sleep) butmake sure you look up any drug interactions on a website such aswww.webmd.com


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh Varna, I'm sorry you're not feelingwell. Those are awful, I get them alot and I know how bad they make youfeel. Please take care of yourself ok. Like Carolyn said havesomeone update us for you.

I'm thinking and praying for you Sweetie.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh Varna, Get well soon kidney is not to playwith. My husband gets problems with his kidney and uritor that allowsurine to flow through. I hope you get better soon so you can be with usall. Take care of your self and if you need anthing or someone to talkto you got my email. Get well soon Varna.

Angel and MeatHead


----------



##  (Dec 9, 2005)

Get well soon Varna, We will be here when your feeling upto returning .:rose:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 10, 2005)

Varna,what are these doctors doing??? Theydidn't help you out with the gall stones and now this! i am so sorryyou are having problems again. I will be in touch with you soon.

Jan


----------



## KatyG (Dec 10, 2005)

Really sorry to hear you are sick. Hope you feel better really soon. Take care 

lots of love katy x:rainbow::hearts:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 10, 2005)

:rose:Get well soon!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon Varna.:hug:


----------



## Emmy-webby (Dec 10, 2005)

:bouquet:

Get well soon Varna! 

xoxo K&amp;E


----------



##  (Dec 10, 2005)

i hope you fell good soon varna. We will keep you in our prayers. Get well soon:rose::rainbow:

jeremy and The acres


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 10, 2005)

thankyou all for your kind words 

im starting to feel alittle better 

im just taken each day slowly 

as my grandad once said to me 

in every day and every way im getting better and better 

if you say it 2 a day it will happen 

varna xxxxx


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 10, 2005)

i hope you feel better soon, i cant imagine how bad that must hurt.ink iris:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Varna, I hope you continue to start feeling better. Smart man your dad. We are still praying for you Sweetheart. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2005)

The sun just doesn't seem to shine as bright knowing that you're down and out.

:sad:

I hope today was a better day, Dear Friend.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks again everyone 

feeling so much better think the antibiotics are starting to work 

varna xxxx


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh I am glad to hear that Varna. :bunnydance:


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 10, 2005)

Get well soon.


----------



## ariel (Dec 11, 2005)

Dear Varna, I hope you are feeling better soon.

Sending you warm thoughts and get well wishes.:kiss:


----------



## m.e. (Dec 11, 2005)

Awww, Varna, that really stinks 

Hope you feel better soon :kiss:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 11, 2005)

Varna, we are sosorry you aren't feeling well. Drink plenty, sleep a lot, and let Tonytake care of you! 

:kiss:

Much Love, Raspberry and SLG


----------



## bluebird (Dec 11, 2005)

Im soo glad you are feeling better .drink plenty of liquids.bluebird


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 12, 2005)

Varna, sorry you have been poorly again. Kidneyinfections are painful so I'm glad to hear you are feelingsomewhatbetter.

Take care of yourself.

Vickie xxx


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Varna

I'm just catching up with this and wanted to add my name to the peoplewho are thinking of you. Hope you're feeling better today.

Rebecca, xxx


----------



## JimD (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi varna,

I hope you're feeling better.

Prayers and good thoughts sent!ray:

~JimD


----------



## 2bunmom (Dec 12, 2005)

Get well soon!!!! It is no funbeing sick at Christmas. Hopefully, things will all becleared up by then. Sending many get wellwishes. Beckie, Trouble and Trixieurplepansy:


----------

